# Soooo RoboCop



## Judge Spear (Sep 6, 2013)

New one is coming.

[video=youtube;UuVphAuRo7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=UuVphAuRo7Q[/video]

I know how excessively critical people are of movies from trailers alone and reboots (understandably) get it the worst, but I'm willing to give this a chance. The film looks to put a little more depth into Murphy's struggle with being a man or machine. But I do hope he doesn't keep the paint job the entire movie. He looks COOL AS FUCK in black, but the light blue is more iconic. 

Also Samuel L. Jackson because he said so.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Okay I'll bite, but I'll do like I usually do and wait for the dvd at redbox or the cheap theater. I did enjoy the original robocop movies though ^.^ .


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 6, 2013)

I will watch this...because of Samuel L Badmotherfucker Jackson. As long as it isn't as poor as the Judge Dredd reboot then i'll be happy.
Original Robos and Dredd were quality.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 6, 2013)

Didn't Dredd do pretty well? Especially in comparison to the Stallone film.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 6, 2013)

I liked the Dredd reboot... a lot. This looks extremely promising.


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 6, 2013)

It's got to be better than the new stretch Armstrong movie.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Didn't Dredd do pretty well? Especially in comparison to the Stallone film.


Really? I thought the Stallone original was sick. The new one was one of those 'lets use every excuse to make this 3d' deals and his character sucked. Needed Stallone shouting incoherent shit at people whilst blasting them in the face. Justice was not served.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks like shit....It looks more like a total recall than a dredd.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Didn't Dredd do pretty well? Especially in comparison to the Stallone film.



Yeah the Stallone one was crap. Also the villain Mamma, is Cersei in GoT or Sarah Connor from the Terminator TV series. I think she makes a great villain. 

I did hate the overuse of Slo-Mo because of the drug, but I found the new one much more serviceable than that Stallone version -fuck that movie and having Rob Schneider as the godawful annoying sidekick. Even Stallone said that the outcome was disappointing and a missed opportunity to be an over the top action flick. Also if I remember correctly Tiamat said that he knew of the area they used in the new Dredd for filming. 

As for the new Robocop, I'll hold my judgement like I actually did with the Dredd movie.



TobyDingo said:


> Really? I thought the Stallone original was sick. The new one was one of those 'lets use every excuse to make this 3d' deals and his character sucked. Needed Stallone shouting incoherent shit at people whilst blasting them in the face. Justice was not served.



Definitely in the Minority there - that movie was fucking awful.

18% Approval from Fans and Critics - Rotten Tomatoes



> John Wagner, the creator of the comic character on which the film was based, said when interviewed by Empire in 2012: "the story had nothing to do with Judge Dredd, and Judge Dredd wasnâ€™t really Judge Dredd."



The new one?

78% Approval from Fans and Critics - Rotten Tomatoes. And I know most people were really skeptical. It didn't try to make itself a big budget multiple location action film. It was more like a day in the life of Dredd, smarter production by keeping it defined to one building for the most part. It was an interesting game of cat and mouse. Momma was fucking psycho and it was fun to watch. I was also surprised by the performance of Anderson. Anderson was really a good portrayal that a "strong woman" isn't about yelling and being obnoxious. Her femininity and soft look was obviously there but she knew how to hold herself in the end.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Is it set in Detroi-Dallas like the 1980's films?


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 6, 2013)

I just cant get over how ratarded that single ungloved hand is. The suit that looks like the original one looks actually bad ass, but then they basically give a massive "Fuck you" to fans and tell them the iconic robocop they all know and love sucks, have our "better" version.

Shit suit
*Yawn* CGI
Not rated R
Ned ED 209 design looks kinda good

4/10 wouldnt want to pay for it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 6, 2013)

I couldn't help but notice that at no point does the trailer use the word 'Detroit'.  He he.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 6, 2013)

What's everyone's opinion on the cast choice? I've...never heard of any of these people except that black guy. :3



Arshes Nei said:


> Yeah the Stallone one was crap. Also the villain Mamma, is Cersei in GoT or Sarah Connor from the Terminator TV series. I think she makes a great villain.
> 
> I did hate the overuse of Slo-Mo because of the drug, but I found the new one much more serviceable than that Stallone version -fuck that movie and having Rob Schneider as the godawful annoying sidekick. Even Stallone said that the outcome was disappointing and a missed opportunity to be an over the top action flick. Also if I remember correctly Tiamat said that he knew of the area they used in the new Dredd for filming.
> 
> As for the new Robocop, I'll hold my judgement like I actually did with the Dredd movie.



Stallone's pretty humble when it comes to self critique. I remember when he gave, I think Rocky V a 2/10. lol
If HE said it was shit, yeesh. But I can often appreciate bad movies when they're bad for the best reasons. I've never seen it myself. I do know judging from what I hear about it you just put Stallone as an action star and make it work. 

Though it does help like FUCK.



AshleyAshes said:


> I couldn't help but notice that at no point does the trailer use the word 'Detroit'. He he.



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234721/

Detroit 2028


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2013)

Could this legally be considered necrophilia?

Digging up a cult classic and raping it like this, I mean.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> What's everyone's opinion on the cast choice? I've...never heard of any of these people except that black guy. :3
> /[/URL]
> Detroit 2028



Micheal Keaton, Gary Oldman I've heard of as well as Sam Jackson of course. 

What cracked me up is seeing this "Brian Cranstone" and thinking Walter White then noticed the spelling and went GOD DAMMIT.

I don't mind unknowns, it's not like big names have always brought in good movies, and sometimes big names were unknowns before they made a movie. I mean people have forgotten about Sam's role in Coming to America XD

Bryan Cranston who people knew as Hal before Breaking bad was one of the dub actors for the Street Fighter movie (Fei Long) Isamu Dyson in Macross Plus. Steve Blum (though known more for voice acting now) was also in there, but they used fake names prolly because back then anime dubs. Though with the new Justice League Movie people are hyped for Cranston being Lex Luthor vs AAAFLAAACK for Batman lol.

Anyways, not like I knew who the fuck Peter Weller was before Robocop either.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll probably watch it like a new movie altogether. If I watch it like that then I'll most likely enjoy it. 
If I watch it like a reboot it'll likely disappoint.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 6, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> I couldn't help but notice that at no point does the trailer use the word 'Detroit'.  He he.



Because maybe this time they won't mince words- the original was filmed in Dallas, Texas. Why not just call it that and be done with it?


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 7, 2013)

Consider me holding a first-class ticket on the hate train for this piece of travesty. Not that I don't like reboots and stuff, hell, the new Dredd I majorly looked _forward_ to and gladly gave it my money. But of course, maybe them holding the integrity of the Dredd name (being R-level graphic and violent) helped to that. If I had heard it was getting a PG-13 makeover, I'd have not felt as ecstatic. 

But not that I think that's the only factor in why this abortion of a remake will not be reciving my support. There are a number of problems already glaringly apparent. First, yeah, stupid-ass suit. Hell, even with the terribad color scheme the raw design looks far too much like it really is _just a suit_ and also forgot the other glove in a rush or something. Least old Robo actually looked like a machine in and out, not a nanosuit-like uniform he could take off at the end of the day.






And the other multitude of problems like losing the soul of Muphy's struggle about what he is. Here they make him aware of his condition from the initial bootup, and his family is involved. Old Robo didn't burden his family after his 'death' and return as a machine. Also, where's the corporate satire/commentary gonna come in with this one. I remember OCP having bought out Detroit PD and having officers sign a contract about their deaths and waiver the bodies to any projects or experiments OCP wanted. But no, looks like they're talking to the wife to get her next-on-kin consent to go ahead with the project. Oh, and this Murphy isn't even dead by any means. He's just badly injured and paralyzed from waist down. And the use of more than merely brain and heart tissue leads to be believe less that he's a Robotic officer, and more just a _Cyborg_ cop. So no, messed that up from the start. He's now a cyborg more than raw (99%) machine like old Robo was made and designed to be before he rediscovered his memories and old identity. 

Eh, this is long already. I don't normally get on hate trains for reboots, but *Robocop* just holds a special place in movies to me and seeing him getting raped like this is just an outrage. Won't see a penny from me on this, but even so, I may still watch at some point if a friend buys the DVD and shares or when I see it pop up on Netflix instant. But theater or bluray money? Hell no! Rot in HELL!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 7, 2013)

Kinda going off-track here but; when you face Andross' true form in Starfox 64, does Robocop 2 come to mind?


----------



## Ramses (Sep 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Could this legally be considered necrophilia?
> 
> Digging up a cult classic and raping it like this, I mean.



It is indeed necrophilia - and it is almost as bad as what Michael Bay did to the Transformers (and will do to the Turtles).

Thank God, Bay is not behind the new Robocop.

And speaking of the new Robocop - I'm worried that they're making it only because they think it will make money. In other words, they're NOT making a new Robocop because they love the original and want to bring it back.
I think it's going to suck, but I hope I'm wrong. I loved the 1st Robocop movie.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234721/
> 
> Detroit 2028



That's not a trailer.  I think you missed my point.  That the word 'Detroit' has been omitted from the trailer, the advertising.  Sure we know it's in Detroit, sure the movie will say it's in Detroit, but this film was certainly shot and even finished post production before Detroit went bankrupt.  At that point the ad people would go 'Uhh... Let's, let's not say 'Detroit' in the posters or trailers, kay? o_o'


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 7, 2013)

Ramses said:


> And speaking of the new Robocop - I'm worried that they're making it only because they think it will make money. In other words, they're NOT making a new Robocop because they love the original and want to bring it back.
> I think it's going to suck, but I hope I'm wrong. I loved the 1st Robocop movie.



Kinda funny that people want to forget they had ONE good movie and followed it up with shitty sequels. The only good part of the 2nd one was when the guy got hit after the Toxic Waste


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 9, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Kinda funny that people want to forget they had ONE good movie and followed it up with shitty sequels. The only good part of the 2nd one was when the guy got hit after the Toxic Waste


That part was in the first one.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm very likely about to see this movie tomorrow - My expectations are...probably lower than I've held for most other movies, so anything remotely good *might* just be amazing.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks good enough to help me get my sci-fi fix.


----------

